# .vbs auf anderem Rechner starten



## JohnDoe (16. Februar 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte eine .vbs-Datei auf einem anderen Rechner starten. Dazu habe ich folgendes Script erstellt, welches bereits eine exe oder eine bat auf dem Zielrechner starten kann. nur vbs bekomme ich nicht hin:


```
sComputer = "ziel"
sUser = "ziel\Administrator"
sPassword = "XXX"
sCmd = "test.vbs"

Set oSWbemLocator = CreateObject("WbemScripting.SWbemLocator")
oSWbemLocator.Security_.ImpersonationLevel = 3 ' 3 = impersonate
Set oWMI = oSWbemLocator.ConnectServer(sComputer, "/root/CIMV2:win32_Process", sUser, sPassword)

Set oWMIProc = oWMI.Get("Win32_Process")
result = oWMIProc.Create(sCmd, Null, Null, procID)

MsgBox ("ProzessID=" & procID & " auf Rechner \\" & sMachine)
```

Die test.vbs liegt im system32-ordner.
Bei Batchdateien kann ich sie hinlegen, wo ich will. Ich muss nur den Pfad angeben.
Ich habe auch schon versucht, die .vbs mithilfe einer Batch-Datei zu starten. Leider ohne Erfolg.

Kennt ihr noch eine Lösung?


----------



## deepthroat (16. Februar 2006)

Hi.

Das Problem ist, dass ein .vbs keine ausführbare Datei ist (anders als .bat .com .exe .scr etc.).

Versuch mal 
	
	
	



```
sCmd = "cscript.exe text.vbs"
```

Gruß


----------



## JohnDoe (16. Februar 2006)

Ich dachte mir schon sowas.

Ich werde das morgen ausprobieren.

Danke für den Tipp.


----------

